# rhodium sell



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

I have " 4 kg " of rhodium where it sell?
The rhodium is in pin
I'm from Argentina


----------



## enragedcow (Jul 31, 2008)

nostrabola said:


> I have " 4 kg " of rhodium where it sell?
> The rhodium is in pin
> I'm from Argentina



I highly doubt you have 4 kg of Rhodium. The market value on that would be over $1 million right now. 

I assume you mean you have 4 Kg of material with Rhodium plating, or something along those lines?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2008)

What does "in pin" mean? Photos?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 31, 2008)

got into the market last week
and that what ruined it all!


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2008)

Hahahahah. Good one Arik heheh!


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

weight material: 80 kg
pin material: 8 kg
Rhodium material : 4 kg
Silver material : 4 kg


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

How to upload pictures?[/img]


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

Where does it sell?
NSN number: 0,095 silver and 0,095 Rhodium pin
pin Weight: 0.21 gr ( Weighing on my )


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 31, 2008)

Nostrabola,

You mentioned the NSN, could you provide that number and perhaps we can help you accurately estimate the yield.

Steve


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

Not step number "may know where I buy" and few are
I want to know where it is sold
Excuse my English I speak Spanish


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

I have other from 0.005 to 0.065 grams per pin
Of those I have 200 grams of rhodium
If they want a photo of passage as they are and as I am extracting


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

Pay $ 150 for the 200-gr
Pay $ 1800 for the 4 kg
Good business does not


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2008)

Quizás usted preferiría hablar conmigo en español? Yo puedo leer y escribir el español bastante bien para entender lo que usted trata de decir.

Puedo ayudarle a recuperar el metal. Piense bien.



Lou said:


> Perhaps you would prefer to talk to me in Spanish? I can read and write Spanish well enough to understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> I can help you recover the metal. Think well.


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

El material ya lo estoy recuperando de las que tienen poco, las otras no las quiero tocar para ver si alguien me las compra asi.
Aca me las venden a nada y te digo que son de rodio dado que hace unos dias vendi liquido para hacer rodinado.
El tema que aca en argentina nadie compra el rodio ni el platino.
El platino puro me lo venden en 24 dolares el gramo.Pero aca te lo metes en el culo dado que no se puede vender igual que el rodio.



> The material and I'm recovering from those with little, the other did not want to touch to see if someone buys me well.
> Here I sell them anything and say that you are rhodium since few days ago sold liquid to Rodin.
> The item that nobody here in argentina purchase rhodium or platinum.
> The pure platinum I sell it in the $ 24 aca gramo.Pero what you metes in the ass because it can not be sold like rhodium.


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2008)

Si usted desea, usted puede ser como mi agente - me alegraría de vender el material (como rodio, platina, y palladio) en los Estados Unidos para cerca del precio de mercado. Hay muchas personas aquí que me apoyarán como muy bien para el negocio. Leí y escribir el español mejor que lo digo, pero si usted habla conmigo, por favor, muy lentoso en el teléfono.



Lou said:


> If you wish, you might as my agent - I am happy to sell the material (such as rhodium, platinum, and Palladio) in the United States to close the market price. There are many people here who supported me as very good for business. I read and write Spanish better than I say, but if you talk with me, please, very lentoso on the phone.


----------



## Oz (Jul 31, 2008)

Sonidos de la Argentina como mi clase de lugar. ¿Es ése 24 dólares de los E.E.U.U. o 24 argentino de peso? Menos que a medias el precio pinta y nadie desea el derecho. ¿Es que nadie desea el derecho o está contra la ley a vender como lingote? Puesto que usted puede refinarlo ya, si usted tiene la capacidad de derretirla, ruede alguno para arriba en una pulsera y una venta “baratas” alguien en el grupo que tiene la maestría para determinar pureza. ¡Lou es un buen lugar a comenzar! Confiaría en enviarle mi material. Los 2 de usted podían hacer bien con esto. 
Picosegundo; como usted puede decirme no escriba el español

Argentina sounds like my kind of place. Is that 24 US dollars or 24 Argentine pesos? Less than half price Pt and no one wants Rh. Is it that no one wants Rh or is it against the law to sell as bullion? Since you can already refine it, if you have the ability to melt it, roll some up into a “cheap” bracelet and sell to someone in the group who has the expertise to determine purity. Lou is a good place to start! I would trust sending my material to him. The 2 of you could do well with this. 

Ps; as you can tell I don’t write Spanish


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

Si desea llame al numero que le pase como mensaje personal.
Aca en argentina yo puedo conseguir 1 kg de platino por mes.
Y rodio tengo un monton y conseguiria mas.
Llame y hablamos.Y a que precio lo puede vender o si usted me lo compra mejor.



> If you call the number that will pass as personal message.
> Here I can get in argentina 1 kg of platinum per month.
> And rhodium have a lot and get more.
> Call and hablamos.Y what price to sell or if you can I buy the best


----------



## Oz (Jul 31, 2008)

Lou ha tratado cada uno que he oído en de este foro honesto. Pida alrededor y usted encontrará la misma opinión. Espero que esto trabaje bien.


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is difficult to sell because there is no market and export it is very difficult but if you send chips as there is no problem.
Aca es dificil de vender porque no hay mercado y exportarlo es muy dificil pero si lo envio como fichas no hay problema

Export precious metal as 50% tax over 20% in the deposit receipt.
Exportar como metal precioso 50% de impuestos mas 20% a la hora de recibir deposito.


----------



## Oz (Jul 31, 2008)

Ninguna maravilla que vende tan barato allí, han cortado su acceso a los mercados mundiales con impuestos y tasa. Si usted y Lou encuentran un producto refinado usted puede exportar sin los altos impuestos y deber que usted ambos mana.

No wonder it sells so cheaply there, they have cut off your access to world markets with taxes and duty. If you and Lou find a more refined product you can export without the high taxes and duty you will both do well.


----------



## nostrabola (Jul 31, 2008)

La forma es enviarlo como esta
sin refinarlo ( como pines ) asi me ahorro los impuestos.
as this is sending
unrefined (such as pins) and I am saving taxes.


----------



## Oz (Jul 31, 2008)

Los termopares funcionarían quizá. 

Maybe thermocouples would work. 


Agradable haber encontradole el nostrabola pero yo tiene que volver trabajar. Espero que se resuelva bien para usted.

Nice to have met you nostrabola but I have to get back to work. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 1, 2008)

Silver = 0.095 g(?)
Rh = 0.095 g(?)
what constitutes the 0.02 g(?) left?


----------



## nostrabola (Aug 1, 2008)

Pese varios pines.Y el peso lo dividi por la cantidad
Despite several pines.Y the weight divided by the number


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 1, 2008)

Please put several pins in
HNO3 for a while and see if
blue colour develops.


----------



## Lou (Aug 1, 2008)

I will contact you privately about this. We will go over details through the forum, then talk on the phone. There are ways to get the material out of the country and avoid duties on it if your laws are similar to ours.

This looks like a good situation for an IP phone! Learned my lesson after my last $300 cell phone bill!


----------

